# Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?​*Kommentar
Quelle:
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/zwickau-schwanenteich-angler-boot-schwaene-angeln-wasser-299723

Wie Tag24 aus Zwickau meldet, sollen ausgerechnet Angler schuld daran sein, dass die Anzahl brütender Schwäne auf dem Zwickauer Schwanenteich zurückgehen solle. 

Und zwar Bootsangler, die angeblich in Brutbereichen der Schwäne angeln würden.

Und das, obwohl das laut Stadtrat Sven Itzek ein Unding sein solle, denn es würde da ja schon seit 40 Jahren Boote liegen und trotzdem Schwäne brüten....

*Sind Schwäne so empfindlich?*
Nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen am Neckar, haben brütende Schwanenpaare zudem keinerlei Problem, die "Verteidigung" effizient zu organisieren. 

Ich habe schon erlebt, wie ein Schwan ein Schlauchboot (5-Pser) mit 2 Jugendlichen drin den halben Altneckar runtergejagt hat mit Fauchen und Flügelschlagen und fast so schnell wie das kleine Schlauchboot mit Vollgas..
Derweil brütete der andere Schwan des Paares ganz normal weiter.

Und das Nest der Schwäne ist direkt an einem viel begangenen Uferweg (inkl. freilaufender Hunde!!!) mitten in Heilbronn am Eisstadion - jahrzehntelanger Brutplatz!

Schwäne scheinen da wesentlich weniger sensibel als Schützerchen und Behördchen zu sein..

*Und in Zwickau?*
Ich denke auch in Zwickau wird kein Angler freiwillig in ein Brutgebiet fahren, in dem real von Schwänen gebrütet wird und sich solchen Angriffen aussetzen (jedenfalls kein zweites Mal freiwillig). 

Es KANN natürlich sein, dass Behörden und irgendwelche  Schützer einfach Schutz/Brutgebiete ausgewiesen haben und Angler da reingefahren sind - aber dann wohl eher ohne real brütende Schwäne.

Die hätten zumindest nach meine Erfahrungen nämlich rechtzeitig angegriffen und als Kulturfolger kaum große Probleme mit menschlicher Nähe (s.o. in Heilbronn das Beispiel)..

Und auch in Zwickau dürfte es genügend Omis und  birkenstocktragende, vegetarische Mütter geben, die begeistert wie ökologisch idiotisch Wasservögel füttern werden.

Siehe auch:
Rhein-Main: Fütterwahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster

*Hauptsache Angler schuld?*
Die Frage, warum hier wieder Angler schuld sein sollen, wie der ermittelt wurde und von wem, die kann man sicher stellen, wie es Stadtrat Sven Itze auch getan hat. 

Wenn Schützer und Behörden aber erst mal zugeschlagen haben, braucht man nicht damit rechnen, dass es für Angler nochmal besser wird, egal was am Ende wirklich hinter solchen Angriffen auf Angler gesteckt hat.

*Ergänzung 9 Uhr 15*


Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Glaube eben dass es in vielen Fällen private Probleme sind die da an der Öffentlichkeit ausgelebt werden.



Habe gerade den anderen Link gelesen, den ich als zweites eingestellt habe (https://www.radiodresden.de/nachric...hwaene-an-schwanenteich-zurueckholen-1321916/)  - könnte in dem Fall auch was unter Anglern selber gewesen sein.

Die ortsansässigen zogen wohl den Kürzeren:


> _der Pachtvertrag mit der Bootsanglergemeinschaft wurde gekündigt genauso wie der Vertrag mit dem Anglerverein Reinsdorf-Friedrichsgrün_



und dann :


> _Übrig bleibt als Pächter der Anglerverband Südsachsen. Ihm traut die Stadt offenbar zu, Vorgaben einzuhalten, damit im besten Fall auch Schwäne zum Brüten an den Schwanenteich zurückkommen._



*Aktualisierung 27.07. 2017, 13 Uhr 35*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Verband hat sich nun - NACH unserer Berichterstattung - zumindest auf seiner Facebookseite dazu geäußert:
> https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1923321391213181
> 
> Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich das im Wortlaut veröffentlichen darf, sobald Antwort kommt, kriegt ihr das mit.



*Erlaubnis prompt und schnell eingetroffen -  HERZLICHEN DANK an den Verband !!*



> "Weniger Schwäne in Zwickau: Sind die Angler schuld?", so titelt heute TAG24.
> 
> Ist dem so?
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

PS:
Ich kenne das eher so, dass Schwäne uns Angler belästigen (gerade in Städten, weil sie gewohnt sind, gefüttert zu werden) und daher jeden am Wasser auftauchenden erst mal auf "Futterspendenfreudigkeit" untersuchen...

Vielleicht macht diese augenfällige Gemeinsamkeit ("Spenden abgreifen") sie bei NABU, BUND und Konsorten so beliebt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wir haben ja hier auch Schwäne, die am Ufer brüten bzw. gebrütet haben und da laufen jeden Tag Angler lang oder auch Passanten mit ihren Hunden. 

Das interessiert die Schwäne überhaupt nicht, obwohl es keine "Stadttiere" sind (die verhalten sich ja immer noch etwas anders / sind unempfindlicher / zutraulicher). Selbst Haubentaucher brüten hier trotz "Angelbetrieb" und die sind aus meiner Sicht viel störungsempfindlicher...also kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Angler da irgendeinen Einfluss haben....schon gar nicht in Stadtgebieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Eben, so kenn ich das auch - deswegen ja meine Vermutung, das da aus irgendwelchen (sich momentan nicht erschliessenden) Gründen Treibjagd auf Angler gemacht wurde..


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Es ist richtig wie von dir geschildert, dass der (Höcker)Schwan durchaus in der Lage ist sein Brutrevier zu verteidigen, auch gegen aufdringliche Menschen!
Eigentlich ist es so, dass sich Vogelschützer sogar über ein Fehlen von Schwänen freuen sollten, denn sie vertreiben wärend der Brut auch andere, teilweise wirklich bedrohte, Vogelarten aus ihrem Revier.
Auch jedes von ihnen erreichbare Nest wird von ihnen zerstört.
Einen Hinweis auf eine mögliche Ursache für den ausbleibenden Bruterfolg der Schwäne nennt ja der Bürgermeister, nämlich die abgemähte Ufervegitation, b.z.w. fehlende Wasserpflanzen!
(nicht das die Angler ein paar Graskarpfen besetzt haben?)
Für die Altschwäne kein Problem, schließlich können die sich Futter erbetteln, aber die Jungvögel haben dann schlechte Chancen zu wachsen.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit für ausbleibenden Bruterfolg könnten auch Hunde sein?
Die meisten lassen sich zwar von einem Schwan vertreiben, aber nicht alle.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> *Eigentlich ist es so, dass sich Vogelschützer sogar über ein Fehlen von Schwänen freuen sollten, *denn sie vertreiben wärend der Brut auch andere, teilweise wirklich bedrohte, Vogelarten aus ihrem Revier.


DAS würde ja tatsächliche Fachkenntnis bei NABUisten voraussetzen....................


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Noch ne Meldung dazu gefunden:
https://www.radiodresden.de/nachric...hwaene-an-schwanenteich-zurueckholen-1321916/


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

@Thomas, der Schwan ist für die Schützer genau so wichtig wie der Kormoran, den sieht man, der macht was her!
Die anderen Vogelarten, welche gerade unter den Schwänen zu leiden haben, sind eher unscheinbar und heimlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

jo, Jürgen seh ich auch so..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Wobei Schwäne nicht nur andere Arten vertreiben, sondern teils sogar die eigenen Artgenossen. Konnte ich zumindest an einem See (20ha) bei uns oft beobachten. Die dulden da kein weiteres Paar. Mag aber in einer Stadt wieder anders sein...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wobei Schwäne nicht nur andere Arten vertreiben, sondern teils sogar die eigenen Artgenossen. Konnte ich zumindest an einem See (20ha) bei uns oft beobachten. Die dulden da kein weiteres Paar. Mag aber in einer Stadt wieder anders sein...



Genau so ist das während der Brutzeit, aber im Winter geht es zum Fressen zumeist in die Städte, wo sie dann geselliger sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

ich persönlich hab das Gefühl dass einige Leute ihre Soziophobie dahingehend ausleben, die Natur vor den Menschen schützen zu wollen. Teils recht aggressiv. Würde aber gerne den Einzelfall sehen, wer klagt und was wirklich los ist. Glaube eben dass es in vielen Fällen private Probleme sind die da an der Öffentlichkeit ausgelebt werden.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Abgekartetes Spiel! Die wollen die Angler draußen haben sonst nichts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Ergänzung 9 Uhr 15



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Glaube eben dass es in vielen Fällen private Probleme sind die da an der Öffentlichkeit ausgelebt werden.



Habe gerade den anderen Link gelesen, den ich als zweites eingestellt habe (https://www.radiodresden.de/nachric...hwaene-an-schwanenteich-zurueckholen-1321916/)  - könnte in dem Fall auch was unter Anglern selber gewesen sein.

Die ortsansässigen zogen wohl den Kürzeren:


> _der Pachtvertrag mit der Bootsanglergemeinschaft wurde gekündigt genauso wie der Vertrag mit dem Anglerverein Reinsdorf-Friedrichsgrün_



und dann :


> _Übrig bleibt als Pächter der Anglerverband Südsachsen. Ihm traut die Stadt offenbar zu, Vorgaben einzuhalten, damit im besten Fall auch Schwäne zum Brüten an den Schwanenteich zurückkommen._


----------



## Wingsuiter (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Natürlich sind wir Angler dran schuld, ich gehe auch regelmäßig mit Suicide Duck auf Schwanenjagd. Fängt sehr gut, wenn der Schwan sein Gelege verteidigen will.#6

Traurig wie es mittlerweile läuft, dass Unstimmigkeiten so ausgetragen werden. Und das der Mensch aus der Natur ausgeschlossen werden soll, ist ja nichts neues. Die Taktik durch immer mehr Schutz- und Schongebiete funktioniert ja leider zu oft.

Anbei noch ein leckeres Rezept http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/schwan-am-spiess-48695


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Geiles Rezept - in England stehen die Schwäne doch nur der königlichen Familie zu zum essen (die aber drauf verzichten), hab ich auch mal gelesen...

Dass hier Schützer/Behörden und/oder Verbandler wieder widersinnige Anglerhatz betreiben, das sehe ich aber auch so..


----------



## gründler (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Gäbe es das alte Sprichwort nicht...würden glaubig viel mehr Schwäne bejagd werden.
Nur viele Jäger glauben an das "Hokus Pokus" ich auch und darum keine Weißen Tiere Ansprechen und schon gar nicht gut Abkommen.

Man sagt dann stirbt jemand aus der Familie oder auch 2-3-4.....


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Der Verband hat sich nun - NACH unserer Berichterstattung - zumindest auf seiner Facebookseite dazu geäußert:
https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1923321391213181

Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich das im Wortlaut veröffentlichen darf, sobald Antwort kommt, kriegt ihr das mit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

man muss sich mal fragen, warum Schwäne nicht schon seit Jahrhunderten ausgestorben sind. 
Schließlich wird nachgewiesen  mindestens seit der Bronzezeit geangelt


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> man muss sich mal fragen, warum Schwäne nicht schon seit Jahrhunderten ausgestorben sind.
> Schließlich wird nachgewiesen  mindestens seit der Bronzezeit geangelt



Ganz einfach, weil sie im 16 ten Jahrhundert erst von Adeligen bei uns eingeschleppt wurden und auch geschützt waren, als Prestigeobjekt.
So wie es heute noch in England ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

*Aktualisierung 27.07. 2017, 13 Uhr 35*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Verband hat sich nun - NACH unserer Berichterstattung - zumindest auf seiner Facebookseite dazu geäußert:
> https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/posts/1923321391213181
> 
> Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich das im Wortlaut veröffentlichen darf, sobald Antwort kommt, kriegt ihr das mit.



*Erlaubnis prompt und schnell eingetroffen -  HERZLICHEN DANK an den Verband !!*



> "Weniger Schwäne in Zwickau: Sind die Angler schuld?", so titelt heute TAG24.
> 
> Ist dem so?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Ich hoffe, der Verband wird nun sowohl bei der Stadt Zwickau wie auch bei Tag24 und RadioDresden entsprechende (lautstarke und öffentliche) Proteste einlegen, dass hier Angler schuld sein sollen und auf die unangemessene und widerwärtige  politische und mediale Hetzjagd auf Angler aufmerksam machen!

Wie wenig Angler Schwänen schaden (und dass die eher angezogen werden von Anglern), sollte hier im Thread alleine durch die Postings der Praktiker ja klar geworden sein.

Das kann, soll und darf ein Verband natürlich gerne nutzen, um dieses schiefe Bild, das hier in der Öffentlichkeit über Stadt un Medien vermittelt wurde, zu korrigieren.

Dafür wären sicher alle Angler in Deutschland dankbar!

Nochmal HERZLICHEN DANK für die Erlaubnis, im Wortlaut bei uns veröffentlichen zu dürfen!!

Nicht selbstverständlich für Verbände, daher auch umso höher und positiver zu bewerten (der GF des LVSA hat Maulkorb gegenüber unserer Redaktion z. B. )!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil sie im 16 ten Jahrhundert erst von Adeligen bei uns eingeschleppt wurden und auch geschützt waren, als Prestigeobjekt.
> So wie es heute noch in England ist!
> 
> Jürgen



ja, aber geangelt wurde da auch, erst recht in England


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Neu heute morgen - immer noch sollens Angler sein:
*Nach Aus für Angler: Rathaus hofft auf Rückkehr der Schwäne *
https://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/...auf-Rueckkehr-der-Schwaene-artikel9965794.php

Wieder das Märchen mit "Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit", welche Schwäne lieben.

Die lieben Omis mit Enkeln und Muddis mit Kids -  mitm großen Brotbeutel.....


----------



## wusel345 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

Ist denn schon wieder der 1. April?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*

ne Du, das ist die alltägliche, bürokrateutonische Realpolitik vieler Verwaltungen und Behörden gegen Angeln und Angler..


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Angler schuld an Schwanenschwund?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ist denn schon wieder der 1. April?



nee, Sommerloch.
Manches Geschreibsel ist an Skurrilität nicht mehr zu überbieten |bla:.


----------

